# 2019 Buck



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Good activity on Saturday morning. My first sit of the year - shot at 7:45 a.m. Not my biggest but a perfect opportunity that I couldn't pass up. Hate that my season is over, but happy with the harvest.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice work! Now you got time to join the basket weaving club!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice 8 point there. As long as you are happy with the harvest, that is all that counts. Really pretty rack


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Now you can get back to fishing CaptKC!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Way to go bro!!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a fine buck. Definitely bitter sweet harvesting early, but take it as an opportunity to open days for squirrel, rabbits or anything else to get outdoors


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------

